# Signs of the Covenant - Part 3



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 24, 2006)

Here we find some theological Applications on the covenant sign, and how children are to be regarded (not excommunicated) in the church.

Sept. 24, 2006
The Sign of the Covenant Part 3, Gen 17:1-27
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

[Edited on 9-24-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

